# Nature Study site with tons of freebies



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I found this site the other day and have been reading through it as I find the time. Looks like a lot of good information, and she has loads of free downloads. Some of you might find it interesting and/or useful:

http://handbookofnaturestudy.blogspot.com/


----------

